# Uomini e amore!



## Old secretary (9 Luglio 2009)

Vorrei fare una domanda ai signori di sesso maschile di questo forum, ma anche le opinioni femminili saranno le benvenute!
Secondo voi esistono uomini con una tale integrità morale da essere disposti a rinunciare ad un (possibile) amore pur di non rovinare la loro storia corrente?
O se rinunciano è perchè non ne valeva la pena?

Più direttamente te,uomo che stai leggendo, molleresti tutto se fossi sicuro di aver incontrato la donna della tua vita (o comunque una importante)?
Per tutto intendo casa,fidanzata etc...


----------



## Nordica (10 Luglio 2009)

neanche uno ti ha risposto. Ecco la risposta!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2009)

C'è chi l'ha fatto, ma in genere lo si fa perchè è il rapporto originario che è carente/alla frutta.

Non è quasi mai sufficente che in un rapporto sereno, equilibrato, progettuale si possa inserire una terza persona, pur con tutte le caratteristiche che magari collimano con quelle che si desidererebbero in un partner e che magari l'attuale non riassume in sè.


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai signori di sesso maschile di questo forum, ma anche le opinioni femminili saranno le benvenute!
> Secondo voi esistono uomini con una tale integrità morale da essere disposti a rinunciare ad un (possibile) amore pur di non rovinare la loro storia corrente?
> O se rinunciano è perchè non ne valeva la pena?
> 
> ...



bè...non è una domandina da poco, e poi "possibile amore" è un discorso, ed "essere sicuro" ne è un altro...

cmq credo che per arrivare a mollare una situazione preesistente si debba essere abbastanza innamorati...a prescindere


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2009)

Io quoto Fedy, non penso dipenda dall'amore nuovo ma da come si vive quello vecchio, e vado ancora oltre : non penso dipenda nemmeno da quello vecchio, ma da come la persona che "lascia" si prospetta nei confronti dell'impegno personale...!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Più direttamente te,uomo che stai leggendo, molleresti tutto se fossi sicuro di aver incontrato la donna della tua vita (o comunque una importante)?
> Per tutto intendo casa,fidanzata etc...


no, non mollerei tutto, mollo tutto solo se ho capito che la mia vecchia storia è alla frutta e cmq, prima di mollare per questo nuovo fantomatico amore della vita, cerco di ricucire con chi sto.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Quoto Feddy e Verenella... il nuovo amore non c'entra troppo... e' il vecchio a determinare l' eventuale uscita di casa


----------



## Old danut (10 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai signori di sesso maschile di questo forum, ma anche le opinioni femminili saranno le benvenute!
> Secondo voi esistono uomini con una tale integrità morale da essere disposti a rinunciare ad un (possibile) amore pur di non rovinare la loro storia corrente?
> O se rinunciano è perchè non ne valeva la pena?
> 
> ...


Ebbene io non credo che possa esistere la donna della propria vita, credo che esistano persone più o meno compatibili ma come sempre se io ho un rapporto bello con una donna e ne conosco una intrigante per sapere se è la donna della mia vita dovrei lasciare una per stare con l'altra e valutare un rapporto reale e non solo tramite attrazione o alcune chiacchere, cosa che non farei mai perchè vorrebbe dire che ogni volta che conosco una persona interessante dovrei lasciare un rapporto magari bello per provare qualcosa di nuovo alla fine per non creare nulla nella mia stessa vita. Diverso se si è in un rapporto in crisi irreversibile, ma io sono per lasciare prima di inziare un rapporto nuovo perchè tra uno e l'altro voglio che passi del tempo per pensare e capire alcune cose.


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Luglio 2009)

mi consulto col mio avvocato e poi ti rispondo


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io quoto Fedy, non penso dipenda dall'amore nuovo ma da come si vive quello vecchio, e vado ancora oltre : non penso dipenda nemmeno da quello vecchio, *ma da come la persona che "lascia" si prospetta nei confronti dell'impegno personale*...!


Quoto . Volendo gioca anche una componente di maturità / immaturità  e una voglia di  compromesso sopratutto riferito a chi chiude un matrimonio o una convivenza .


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

però ammettiamo che se lui non ne ha voglia ci restiamo male


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però ammettiamo che se lui non ne ha voglia ci restiamo male


 
di merdissima


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> di merdissima


roba da non smollargliela per ripicca per un mese


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però ammettiamo che se lui non ne ha voglia ci restiamo male


certo , ci mancherebbe


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però ammettiamo che se lui non ne ha voglia ci restiamo male


ma hai sbagliato td ?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

*che rinco che sono*



sperella ha detto:


> ma hai sbagliato td ?


sì 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















 scusate


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   e io e bru che ti abbiamo anche risposto


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e io e bru che ti abbiamo anche risposto


infatti rileggendo dicevo, ma che cazzo stiamo dicendo?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e io e bru che ti abbiamo anche risposto


racchiette adorate!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Alexantro ha detto:


> mi consulto col mio avvocato e poi ti rispondo


meglio un intero pool: coi tempi che corrono non si sa mai ....


----------



## Old dolorante (10 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai signori di sesso maschile di questo forum, ma anche le opinioni femminili saranno le benvenute!
> Secondo voi esistono uomini con una tale integrità morale da essere disposti a rinunciare ad un (possibile) amore pur di non rovinare la loro storia corrente?
> O se rinunciano è perchè non ne valeva la pena?
> 
> ...


 
Mi piacerebbe tanto dire "certo!". ma credo che la risposta sarebbe no. Sarebbe perchè non mi è mai successo di dover rispondere a una domanda del genere.


----------



## Old secretary (10 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> neanche uno ti ha risposto. Ecco la risposta!


 
Nordica ti ho quotato solo per farti rendere conto che qualcuno mi ha risposto. E a te non dico altro.

Agli altri grazie mille per le sempre cortesi (e anche simpatiche) risposte... racchiette adorate,scusate se vi chiamo come vi chiamate tra di voi...mi fate sempre ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	













S.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però ammettiamo che se lui non ne ha voglia ci restiamo male





Brugola ha detto:


> di merdissima





Asudem ha detto:


> roba da non smollargliela per ripicca per un mese





sperella ha detto:


> certo , ci mancherebbe





sperella ha detto:


> ma hai sbagliato td ?





Asudem ha detto:


> sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh però il discorso filava...

Se tu, amante chiedi a lui impegnato se mollerebbe tutto per te, e lui risponde di no, chiaro che ci resti male e puoi arrivare a non dargliela per un mese (almeno)...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai signori di sesso maschile di questo forum, ma anche le opinioni femminili saranno le benvenute!
> Secondo voi esistono uomini con una tale integrità morale da essere disposti a rinunciare ad un (possibile) amore pur di non rovinare la loro storia corrente?
> O se rinunciano è perchè non ne valeva la pena?
> 
> ...


Finalmente un quesito che mi tocca molto da vicino e mi stimola a formulare il mio primo intervento. Spero di non fare cazzate. Vi leggo da un po' di tempo e devo dire che mi sono fatto davvero delle matte risate. Dato il mio cinismo, comunque, non avrei mai pensato che tante cose comportassero sofferenze devastanti. Dal mio punto di vista, il bello di una storia alternativa è riuscirla a fare di nascosto, fin da bambino riuscire a fare le cose di nascosto senza venir mai scoperto mi ha sempre dato molto piacere. Penso che per me la questione si riduca a questo: o mangi la minestra o salti la finestra. Ossia per me, non entrano solo i sentimenti in un matrimonio, ma anche analisi di ordine pratico ed economico: se mia moglie porta a casa il 50% delle sostanze per vivere, avrà più valore...di quella che dilapida in cazzate le mie sostanze. Io so di essermi scontrato con la donna della mia vita tanti anni fa, ma poi non ho potuto vivere quell'amore. Ho dovuto realizzare con un'altra donna quello che avevo in mente per lei. In questo percorso c'è stato chi si è avvicinato al punto di dirmi: " Scegli o me o tua moglie"...ho vissuto questo dilemma così: " TI ho detto milioni di volte, che sono sposato, ti ho detto miliardi di volte che non permetto a nessuna di mettere in discussione la mia famiglia" e l'ho segata alla grande. Io dico..fai tutto quello che vuoi con le altre, ma non farti beccare mai, e soprattutto non dimenticarti mai della tua famiglia. 
Del resto nella mia vita ho visto uomini accecati e superbi...compiere quel salto nel vuoto...e rovinare pesantemente a terra. Insomma in amore per me è facile darsela a bere, barare, lusingare, dire na roba per un'altra ecc...ecc...Oddio...se poi incontri una tipa che ti dà le garanzie al 200% che con lei sarà un paradiso...in tutti i sensi...perchè no? Ma secondo me ste robe esistono solo nei romanzetti...
Un salutone a tutti...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Luglio 2009)

Lord, benvenuto, ma tu sei contento di come sei? Sul serio, vivi sereno?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lord, benvenuto, ma tu sei contento di come sei? Sul serio, vivi sereno?


Sensi di colpa dici? Beh...io ho sempre amato osare e trasgredire. Ma se ti fai beccare il gioco finisce. E sono guai. Andare oltre. Ho avuto un piccolo brivido solo la prima volta. Poi ho riso di me stesso...No non sono mai stato contento di come sono...per quanto le donne siano sempre state estremamente rassicuranti con me...io ho il complesso sai del non abbastanza. Come dire se io fossi stato di più in tutti i sensi...sarei stato meglio e avrei avuto più successo...infine posso dirti che la mia psicologia è quella del  criminale...che gioca sul fatto della non intelligenza delle guardie...Poi penso che la mia vita sentimentale sia un gran casino totale...Cioè io sono fatto così...se sto con una...subito penso ad averne una alternativa con cui evadere...se sto con due...penso subito alla terza via....ecc...ecc...ecc...all'infinito....


----------



## Verena67 (11 Luglio 2009)

Veramente non parlo dei sensi di colpa...ma dell'autenticità.

Ti senti autentico con te stesso?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Veramente non parlo dei sensi di colpa...ma dell'autenticità.
> 
> Ti senti autentico con te stesso?


Cavoli sei impegnativa. Non lo so. Sono rarissime le volte in cui nella vita mi sono sentito liberamente me stesso...forse solo quando suono...in genere per eccesso di sensibilità mi sono sempre dovuto cautelare...come dire...costretto a vivere sotto mentite spoglie. Ah ecco con me stesso mi sento così: trasparente come i vetri. Nulla da nascondere, nulla da mostrare.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Luglio 2009)

In che senso nulla da mostrare? Spiegaci meglio, cos'è quel nulla che invece agli altri nascondi?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> .......Dato il mio *cinismo*, comunque, non avrei mai pensato che tante cose comportassero sofferenze devastanti. Dal mio punto di vista, il bello di una storia alternativa è riuscirla a fare di nascosto, fin da bambino *riuscire a fare le cose di nascosto senza venir mai scoperto mi ha sempre dato molto piacere*. Penso che per me la questione si riduca a questo: o mangi la minestra o salti la finestra. Ossia per me, non entrano solo i sentimenti in un matrimonio, ma anche analisi di ordine pratico ed economico: se mia moglie porta a casa il 50% delle sostanze per vivere, *avrà più valore*...di quella che dilapida in cazzate le mie sostanze. Io so di essermi scontrato con la donna della mia vita tanti anni fa, ma poi non ho potuto vivere quell'amore. Ho dovuto realizzare con un'altra donna quello che avevo in mente per lei. In questo percorso c'è stato chi si è avvicinato al punto di dirmi: " Scegli o me o tua moglie"...ho vissuto questo dilemma così: " TI ho detto milioni di volte, che sono sposato, ti ho detto miliardi di volte che non permetto a nessuna di mettere in discussione la mia famiglia" e l'ho segata alla grande. Io dico..fai tutto quello che vuoi con le altre, ma non farti beccare mai, e soprattutto non dimenticarti mai della tua famiglia.
> Del resto nella mia vita ho visto uomini accecati e superbi...compiere quel salto nel vuoto...e rovinare pesantemente a terra. Insomma in amore per me è facile darsela a bere, barare, lusingare, dire na roba per un'altra ecc...ecc...Oddio...se poi incontri una tipa che ti dà le garanzie al 200% che con lei sarà un paradiso...in tutti i sensi...perchè no? Ma secondo me ste robe esistono solo nei romanzetti...
> Un salutone a tutti...





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sensi di colpa dici? Beh...io ho sempre amato osare e trasgredire. Ma se ti fai beccare il gioco finisce. E sono guai. Andare oltre. Ho avuto un piccolo brivido solo la prima volta. Poi ho riso di me stesso...No *non sono mai stato contento di come sono...*per quanto le donne siano sempre state estremamente rassicuranti con me...io *ho il complesso* sai *del non abbastanza*. Come dire *se io fossi stato di più in tutti i sensi...*sarei stato meglio e avrei avuto più successo...infine posso dirti che la mia psicologia è quella del criminale...che gioca sul fatto della non intelligenza delle guardie...Poi penso che la mia vita sentimentale sia un gran casino totale...Cioè io sono fatto così...se sto con una...subito penso ad averne *una alternativa con cui evadere.*..se sto con due...penso subito alla terza via....ecc...ecc...ecc...all'infinito....


 
ciò che ho grassettato in nero mi conferma nell'idea che tu abbia un problema di insicurezza (come ti dicevo nell'altro3d) che cerchi di compensare forsennatamente
il grassettato rosso da un lato è un tentativo di "pesare" l'ambito che dovrebe essere del sentimento per ricondurlo a ragionamenti più semplici, dall'altro, in quel contesto è offensivo per tua moglie
il soolineato fa pensare che tu non sia soddisfato della tua fisicità e ciò sia parte delle tue insicurezze

a parte questo, non so come staresti se scoprissi che tua moglie pensa e fa le stesse cose.

comunque benvenuto


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In che senso nulla da mostrare? Spiegaci meglio, cos'è quel nulla che invece agli altri nascondi?


Ti spiego: io sono un ingenuotto boccalone a detta delle donne. Per esempio siamo lì al bar e arriva uno che si vanta di questo e di quello, io vedi ci credo!!!! Sto lì tutto ammirato e magari lo invidio pure!! Poi arriva l'amica che con i fatti ti spiega la verità...e non riesco a capire perchè le persone abbiano sto bisogno di ostentare...ciò che non sono. Penso di nascondere agli altri la mia parte più sensibile. Una parte che se viene toccata mi commuove fino al pianto. Pensa in tutta la mia vita c'è riuscita solo una persona...pare che lei abbia un laser...e con esso arriva perfino a palparmi il cuore! ( non so se mi spiego).


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciò che ho grassettato in nero mi conferma nell'idea che tu abbia un problema di insicurezza (come ti dicevo nell'altro3d) che cerchi di compensare forsennatamente
> il grassettato rosso da un lato è un tentativo di "pesare" l'ambito che dovrebe essere del sentimento per ricondurlo a ragionamenti più semplici, dall'altro, in quel contesto è offensivo per tua moglie
> il soolineato fa pensare che tu non sia soddisfato della tua fisicità e ciò sia parte delle tue insicurezze
> 
> ...


Grazie per il benvenuto: Un conto è ciò che siamo, un conto è ciò che crediamo di essere, un conto è ciò che gli altri ritengano che noi siamo.
Beh inutile farsi le seghe mentali per la fisicità quella è e quella rimane...magari ho cercato di compensare la fisicità con l'intelligenza...che ne so...ti spiego il rosso. Vedi: io penso che alla base di un matrimonio e della famiglia non debba stare la fedeltà sessuale o per lo meno questa è considerata troppo l'unico cappio al collo. Penso che debba stare il senso di responsabilità. Preferisco una moglie "freddina", ma formica nel lavoro...che non una "porcona" dilapidapatrimoni. Ossia...nella scelta della sposa...ho messo sul piatto della bilancia...tutto. Voi che so crederete alle "storie d'amore"...io alle tregedie Shakesperiane.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2009)

> ..Oddio...se poi incontri una tipa che ti dà le garanzie al 200% che con lei sarà un paradiso.


ma come si fa a credere nelle granzie Lord, ...roba da romanzetti al cui finale si deve affidare una lieta chiusura per non deludere il lettore che ama illudersi.

Ma a te non lo dico, tu ami la Tragedia, che è certamente piu' autentica.

nessuno piu' garantire un bel nulla, benchè lo si possa fare in buona fede.si dovrebbe avere il coraggio di considerare una relazione come una bomba , che se esplode puo' portare rinnovamento, se implode sono solo macerie inutili.inutili alla relazione inutili per la sofferenza gratuita e non consapevole iutili per questo casso di brevissmo corso che è la Vita.
bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di revisonare il contratto matrimoniale insieme, non di farlo coi sotterfugi che spesso , anzi, troppo spesso portano a conseguenze funeste.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Luglio 2009)

bella Micio l'idea dell'IMPLOSIONE e delle macerie inutili e dannose...e quanto realistica!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a volte è lo stesso conto


Scusami...ma sei un uomo o una donna??? Sennò i conti non tornano...oppure sono io il dislessico...ti faccio un esempio...trovo una che mi fa capire che se sono "generoso" lei me la dà...il pisello dice "dai dai dai...vai" e il cervello dice..." Uhm...sai non te lo puoi permettere!"...il cuore? Quello tace. Altrimenti...certe cose non accadrebbero...del tipo...che una va lì tira per l'uccello un uomo sposato...e questo da mona lascia moglie e famiglia...tanto per restare in topic!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma come si fa a credere nelle granzie Lord, ...roba da romanzetti al cui finale si deve affidare una lieta chiusura per non deludere il lettore che ama illudersi.
> 
> Ma a te non lo dico, tu ami la Tragedia, che è certamente piu' autentica.
> 
> ...


Infatti devo dire...che nel mio rapporto con l'universo femminile...mi ha sempre guidato una sorta di diffidenza...come dire il mio pisello vede e sente certe cose...opposte a quelle che vede e sente il cervello...per cui io non credo tanto alle "lusinghe" delle donne. Hai ragione...sulla revisione del contratto...anzi ti dirò che in 15 anni ho dovuto...imporre costanti revisioni...e dico imporre. Per me trascurare piccoli dettagli in un matrimonio...significa...cacciarsi in brutte strade...poi la prima/o che passa lo fanno cadere inesorabilmente. Altresì l'unico aspetto boccacesco, ludico, che io vedo nel "tradimento"...è quello dipinto da Tinto Brass in "Così fan tutte!"...penso che le donne siano così...ed è un complimento da parte mia...non un' offesa!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2009)

non poca paura hai delle donne lord. sbaglio?


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

..nonostante il thread sia degenerato in altre discussioni ho percepito il messaggio (anche grazie ai voli pindarici di Lord...) : gli uomini praticamente "accasati" (e a volte anche quelli non accasati) non mollano la ragazza perchè si innamorano di un'altra. Piuttosto si fanno l'amante... che tristezza però... 
Io parlavo ovviamente di una situazione che mi riguarda, e non pensavo che avere la ragazza da 6 mesi fossi COSI' castrante da non poter guardare in altre direzioni... 
Cioè dai...mica sei sposato da anni con figli,non vorrei mai rovinare una famiglia...ma tieni la ragazza da pochi mesi...sarà mica la donna della tua vita???
eh eh eh 
grazie per le risposte comunque!
S.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> ..nonostante il thread sia degenerato in altre discussioni ho percepito il messaggio (anche grazie ai voli pindarici di Lord...) : gli uomini praticamente "accasati" (e a volte anche quelli non accasati) non mollano la ragazza perchè si innamorano di un'altra. Piuttosto si fanno l'amante... che tristezza però...
> Io parlavo ovviamente di una situazione che mi riguarda, e non pensavo che avere la ragazza da 6 mesi fossi COSI' castrante da non poter guardare in altre direzioni...
> Cioè dai...mica sei sposato da anni con figli,non vorrei mai rovinare una famiglia...ma tieni la ragazza da pochi mesi...sarà mica la donna della tua vita???
> eh eh eh
> ...


 MI era sfuggito che avesse la ragazza solo da sei mesi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e per quanto ti ha dato corda? O erano sei mesi quando ti ha conosciuta?
Se fossi in te ...insisterei un po'...


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Allora ragazza da 6 mesi circa, più grande di lui (non so se c'entra ma ti dò anche i particolari),mi ha detto che si stanno organizzando casa (con queste parole...ergo,non so se comprata,in affitto o che altro intendesse),ma mi ha anche detto che se deve pensare ad un futuro è con lei che se lo immagina.
Specifico che è stato un colpo di fulmine tra me e lui,ma non lo abbiamo mai consumato...purtroppo...lui mi ha detto che si è innamorato di me appena mi ha vista...
Nemmeno un bacio ci siamo mai dati...perchè lui è integro, onesto, leale, fedele e chi più ne ha più  ne metta!
Boh...io non me la sento di insistere,anche perchè non è facile, tra noi ci sono 200 km e 0% di possibilità di incontrarci di nuovo per caso. 0% in una vita intera dico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Allora ragazza da 6 mesi circa, più grande di lui (non so se c'entra ma ti dò anche i particolari),mi ha detto che si stanno organizzando casa (con queste parole...ergo,non so se comprata,in affitto o che altro intendesse),ma mi ha anche detto che se deve pensare ad un futuro è con lei che se lo immagina.
> Specifico che è stato un colpo di fulmine tra me e lui,ma non lo abbiamo mai consumato...purtroppo...lui mi ha detto che si è innamorato di me appena mi ha vista...
> Nemmeno un bacio ci siamo mai dati...perchè lui è integro, onesto, leale, fedele e chi più ne ha più ne metta!
> Boh...io non me la sento di insistere,anche perchè non è facile, tra noi ci sono 200 km e 0% di possibilità di incontrarci di nuovo per caso. 0% in una vita intera dico.


 Hanno inventato automobili e autostrade, oltre che treni e altri mezzi di locomozione. 200 km sono 2 ore.


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Persa lo sai che i tuoi consigli sono importanti per me perchè sei una delle prime che mi ha commentato mesi fa ma...MI STAI CONSIGLIANDO DI INSISTERE? saresti l'unica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Persa lo sai che i tuoi consigli sono importanti per me perchè sei una delle prime che mi ha commentato mesi fa ma...MI STAI CONSIGLIANDO DI INSISTERE? saresti l'unica.


 A me dell'orgoglio non me n'è mai fregato una cippa.
Le rules dicono ( e crredo che abbiano ragione al 999 per mille) che l'uomo deve essere preso subito e si deve muovere lui perché il rapporto sia quello che porta a una storia duratura.
MA... credo che in certi casi se non ci si prova ci si potrebbe portare il rimpianto tutta la vita.
Del resto anche tu, al momento, hai una storia, come potrebbe anche lui supporre un reale coinvolgimento se la tua era una proposta da ...amante?


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Non so cosa siano le rules però...vado a vedere su google...
Non gli ho proposto la storia clandestina! 
parole testuali :
Lui "io ho la ragazza da 6 mesi" 
Io "e io da 4 anni!"
Lui "come posso lasciarla senza conoscerti e magari poi tra noi non funziona?"
Io "non ti ho chiesto di lasciarla,ti ho chiesto di conoscermi come persona prima di dire che magari io e te non andremmo d'accordo!"
Che lui abbia frainteso?
NOn ho mai nominato "storia clandestina" o "amante" nè niente del genere. Gli ho ovviamente detto che per sapere se andremmo d'accordo dovremmo conoscerci, ma intendevo "da amici"!!!! Poi se son rose fioriranno! ma lui subito mi ha detto che per conoscere me dovrebbe lasciare lei...allora o non ha amiche donne (e dico già che ne ha e molte) o è me che non vuole conoscere!!! ecco perchè dicevo che aveva paura di me,di conoscere me!!!! perchè andremmo d'accordo e lui lo sa e non vuole mettere la sua tranquilla vita a repentaglio...
E' passata una settimana da quando mi ha "scaricata",e non penso di mollare molto facilmente. Per me far capire ad un uomo che sei interessata a lui e cercare di conquistarlo non è venire meno al tuo orgoglio. Non sto dicendo che voglio strisciare ai suoi piedi ma nemmeno che per orgoglio lo lascerò andare così,senza tentare qualche altra cosa. Idee  Persa? una lettera?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Non so cosa siano le rules però...vado a vedere su google...
> Non gli ho proposto la storia clandestina!
> parole testuali :
> Lui "io ho la ragazza da 6 mesi"
> ...


Non ti serve google leggi qui 
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6639&highlight=rules

Prima lascia il tuo ragazzo (tanto la storia è decotta) e poi spiega all'altro come l'incontro con lui ti abbia fatto vedere con più chiarezza la situazione.
Tu non hai parlato da amante, ma neanche da libera... lui può aver capito di tutto.
Come dirglielo? Come ti viene più naturale.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Luglio 2009)

Uno che parte con simili premesse è uno che vuol tener il culo al caldo (scusate il francesismo!)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La sua ragazza, sian sei mesi o sei anni che ci sta insieme, non mi pare affatto "incidentale"...visto che ha progetti di vita con lei. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ribadisco il mio pensiero: se è davvero preso da te....si muove lui. Se no...preparati a tiramolla ancor più assurdi di quelli col tuo attuale ragazzo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non poca paura hai delle donne lord. sbaglio?


Atavica!!!! Anzi oserei dire...80% di loro le schiaccerei come insetti! MA per il resto 20% sono disposto a far follie...
Direi...che mi sento come Ulisse con le Sirene...Ma se tiro un bilancio...sai...non mi hanno mai fatto felice...e sempre pesantemente deluso...chi sa...il futuro cosa mi riserva...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> ..nonostante il thread sia degenerato in altre discussioni ho percepito il messaggio (anche grazie ai voli pindarici di Lord...) : gli uomini praticamente "accasati" (e a volte anche quelli non accasati) non mollano la ragazza perchè si innamorano di un'altra. Piuttosto si fanno l'amante... che tristezza però...
> Io parlavo ovviamente di una situazione che mi riguarda, e non pensavo che avere la ragazza da 6 mesi fossi COSI' castrante da non poter guardare in altre direzioni...
> Cioè dai...mica sei sposato da anni con figli,non vorrei mai rovinare una famiglia...ma tieni la ragazza da pochi mesi...sarà mica la donna della tua vita???
> eh eh eh
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Anche tu con sta storia dei voli pindarici...mamma mia...
Beh...mia cara...io finchè stavo con una...ho sempre guardato all'erba del vicino...magari lui è succube di un'arpia malefica...non temere!!! Dopo i sei mesi...l'innamoramento finisce...e inizia la conoscenza...cioè i guai. Pensa che io ho sposato...quella che è riuscita a superare i 6 mesi...Ci ho messo anni...a mettere a fuoco...che è molto difficile stare con me!!! Eheheheheheeh...Quindi...se lo vuoi...prenditelo...figuriamoci...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2009)

*lord*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Atavica!!!! Anzi oserei dire...80% di loro le schiaccerei come insetti! MA per il resto 20% sono disposto a far follie...
> Direi...che mi sento come Ulisse con le Sirene...Ma se tiro un bilancio...sai...non mi hanno mai fatto felice...e sempre pesantemente deluso...chi sa...il futuro cosa mi riserva...



non è che una_ registratina n_el passato forse ti darebbe una mano?-registratina che tutti dovrebbero darsi ovviamente  in certuni casi.io compresa.

l'ho sparata senza alcuna intenzione di fare la freudiana


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è che una_ registratina n_el passato forse ti darebbe una mano?-registratina che tutti dovrebbero darsi ovviamente in certuni casi.io compresa.
> 
> l'ho sparata senza alcuna intenzione di fare la freudiana


Capiti a fagiolo mia cara...proprio una settimana fa confidavo ad una persona il mio processo di revisionismo storico...ma per carità...non vorrei mai che mi capitasserò...dei pericolosissimi ritorni...come ho letto qui dentro...Dio me ne scampi!!! Chi è andato è andato chi ha avuto ha avuto. Oggi è così domani chissà...speriamo che domani sia meglio di oggi...per me l'amore a 15 anni era na roba...a 40 un'altra...sono stato molto stupito qui leggere di persone adulte che vivono l'amore come gli adolescenti...mi ha perfino intenerito...


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

...ma non è bello vivere un amore da adolescenti anche a 40 anni?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> ...ma non è bello vivere un amore da adolescenti anche a 40 anni?


????? Magari...abbandonando moglie e figli? Perchè ti innamori alla follia di una? E lei ti dice...Vieni via con me??? A 40 anni per me l'amore è aiutarsi a mandare avanti la baracca. E che Dio te la mandi sempre buona. Tra i 40 e i 50 sei in un'età bastardissima...sai che dopo i 50 sceglierai CHI sarà la compagna della tua vita. Ti arrabbatti con la moglie che ti dà per scontato...che si autoconvince...che tanto TU uomo...ci sarai sempre e comunque....e sei là in aula universitaria...che tieni la tua lezione...e vedi i corpicini delle ventenni...e sogni...sogni..sogni...Se a 40 hai la testa da adolescente...non sei un uomo...ma na mina vagante...

Da adolescente? Si...ma per una notte...con una signora sposata. Poi la mattina ci si guarda in faccia e ci si dice..." Ok è stata una botta di allegria...ricordati che tu hai una famiglia e l'altro ti dice...anche tu".

Penso che a 40 anni l'amore sia come nel film "Lettere d'amore"!....

A 40 anni puoi anche uscire una sera...e giocare con una...della tua età ad andare in camporella con l'auto, come facevi da adolescente...ma poi ti vergogni...non trovi il posto giusto...ti senti così impacciato e imbranato. 

A 40 devi combattere con certi mostri: crescere i figli, evitare ad ogni costo la separazione, riuscire a finire a pagare un mutuo, rispondere in prima persona di tutto ciò che fai...

Poi ok...se sei senza palle...ok...ma mi pare che oggi le donne ci rimproverino questo siamo tutti senza palle...( ma loro che ne sanno del peso delle palle?)


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Mi mancano più di 10 anni ai 40 ma mi hai appena spaventata...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai signori di sesso maschile di questo forum, ma anche le opinioni femminili saranno le benvenute!
> Secondo voi esistono uomini con una tale integrità morale da essere disposti a rinunciare ad un (possibile) amore pur di non rovinare la loro storia corrente?
> O se rinunciano è perchè non ne valeva la pena?
> 
> ...


Si. Perchè vorrebbe dire che non amo più quella attuale.


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

Ciao Secretary sto seguendo la tua storia ma non riesco a capire. Parli del tuo ragazzo e  racconti che tra di voi il fuoco della passione si sta spegnendo, racconti di un altro e dici che progetta la sua vita con un' altra donna.... Proprio non capisco ma tu con chi vuoi stare?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Anche tu con sta storia dei voli pindarici...mamma mia...
> Beh...mia cara...io finchè stavo con una...ho sempre guardato all'erba del vicino...magari lui è succube di un'arpia malefica...non temere!!! Dopo i sei mesi...l'innamoramento finisce...e inizia la conoscenza...cioè i guai. Pensa che io ho sposato...quella che è riuscita a superare i 6 mesi...Ci ho messo anni...a mettere a fuoco...che è molto difficile stare con me!!! Eheheheheheeh...Quindi...se lo vuoi...prenditelo...figuriamoci...


Lord, l'autrice di questo 3d ti ha garbatamente fatto notare che ti sei accavallato
perchè non apri un tuo 3d?


----------



## Old secretary (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Ciao Secretary sto seguendo la tua storia ma non riesco a capire. Parli del tuo ragazzo e racconti che tra di voi il fuoco della passione si sta spegnendo, racconti di un altro e dici che progetta la sua vita con un' altra donna.... Proprio non capisco ma tu con chi vuoi stare?


 
Ciao Vero, riassumo velocemente tutti i miei thread: Sto con un ragazzo da 4 anni, ci convivo da 2. Già lui è freddino (diventato tale,all'inizio era molto passionale). Già avevo beccato mille sms e chiamate di altre o rivolte ad altre (una in particolare diciamo,una sua ex). Già ha mille interessi che non siano stare con me (i famosi hobby). 
Ho iniziato ad uscire per staccarmi da tutto questo e a conoscere gente. Anche ragazzi,bei ragazzi,ma che ai miei occhi non valevano quanto valeva lui (infatti ho aperto un thread anche su un tipo che mi faceva venire mille dubbi ma alla fine nn c'è stato nulla).
Poi ho incontrato l'altro. L'ho visto e sono andata in tilt. Anche lui è andato in tilt per me. Ma lui ha la ragazza e non se la sente di mollarla perchè non sa come potrebbe andare con me. Anche con quest'ultimo non ci ho fatto nulla perchè sta a 200 km da me. 
Ora la situazione è questa. Sto con un ragazzo che non mi tocca e per la quale sono una sorella, e sono cotta di un altro che non ha intenzione nemmeno di rivedermi per paura di andare di nuovo in tilt. Cosa voglio? e che ne so. Un pò di decisione da parte degli altri forse. Per non essere sempre io quella che disfa e ricostruisce. 
Vorrei che il mio ragazzo mi dicesse cosa non va,se ha un'altra,che avesse le palle per ammetterlo almeno.
Vorrei che l'altro mi dicesse che tra noi non c'è storia e tagliasse, oppure che si decidesse a vivere quello che può esserci tra noi. 
Sono nel limbo al momento. E mi sto convincendo che anche stavolta dovrò fare la Rambo di turno e disfare tutto come un panzer e ricominciare da capo. Da sola.
(ma sono anche stufa di essere più forte e avere più palle di qualsiasi uomo incontri.)


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

Che garbuglio!!!
E' il momento di tagliare i rami secchi della tua vita, prendere delle decisioni porta chi ti circonda a prenderne delle altre. Prenditi del tempo, parla con il tuo ragazzo di cio' che sai di lui e di cio' che succede a te.... 

Per quanto riguarda gli uomini e le loro decisioni... credo non ne siano capaci, si limitano a prendere atto di quanto viene deciso da altre persone (noi donne)


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Che garbuglio!!!
> E' il momento di tagliare i rami secchi della tua vita, prendere delle decisioni porta chi ti circonda a prenderne delle altre. Prenditi del tempo, parla con il tuo ragazzo di cio' che sai di lui e di cio' che succede a te....
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda gli uomini e le loro decisioni... credo non ne siano capaci, si limitano a prendere atto di quanto viene deciso da altre persone* (noi donne)


Si certo... e la luna è bianca perchè è fatta di formaggio.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ????? Magari...abbandonando moglie e figli? Perchè ti innamori alla follia di una? E lei ti dice...Vieni via con me??? A 40 anni per me l'amore è aiutarsi a mandare avanti la baracca. E che Dio te la mandi sempre buona. Tra i 40 e i 50 sei in un'età bastardissima...*sai che dopo i 50 sceglierai CHI sarà la compagna della tua vita. *Ti arrabbatti con la moglie che ti dà per scontato...che si autoconvince...che tanto TU uomo...ci sarai sempre e comunque....e* sei là in aula universitaria...che tieni la tua lezione...e vedi i corpicini delle ventenni...e sogni...sogni..sogni...*Se a 40 hai la testa da adolescente...non sei un uomo...ma na mina vagante...


 
siamo tutti professori universitari qui?! Ce ne sono di piu' che nelle aule!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo... e la luna è bianca perchè è fatta di formaggio.


 
beh, decidere "the path of least resistance" in fondo è una decisione!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai signori di sesso maschile di questo forum, ma anche le opinioni femminili saranno le benvenute!
> Secondo voi esistono uomini con una tale integrità morale da essere disposti a rinunciare ad un (possibile) amore pur di non rovinare la loro storia corrente?
> O se rinunciano è perchè non ne valeva la pena?
> 
> ...


Se si pensa ad un "possibile" amore, come lo chiami tu, la storia corrente già è andata...in questo caso integrità morale significa non far finta di nulla, ma prenderne atto.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, decidere "the path of least resistance" in fondo è una decisione!!!


Un' _azione-senza azione_... certo, anche quel modo di agire, preso coscientemente, è una decisione.
Ma pensare che sia il modo comune di agire degli uomini è francamente riduttivo... in ogni caso, se ad una donna piace avere questa convinzione, e soprattutto se le è utile, ben venga... spesso le convinzioni più false sono anche le più utili.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

*lord.*



> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ????? Magari...abbandonando moglie e figli? Perchè ti innamori alla follia di una? E lei ti dice...Vieni via con me??? A 40 anni per me l'amore è aiutarsi a mandare avanti la baracca. E che Dio te la mandi sempre buona. Tra i 40 e i 50 sei in un'età bastardissima...sai che dopo i 50 sceglierai CHI sarà la compagna della tua vita. Ti arrabbatti con la moglie che ti dà per scontato...che si autoconvince...che tanto TU uomo...ci sarai sempre e comunque....e sei là in aula universitaria...che tieni la tua lezione...e vedi i corpicini delle ventenni...e sogni...sogni..sogni...Se a 40 hai la testa da adolescente...non sei un uomo...ma na mina vagante...
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2009)

in estrema sintesi 
gli uomini sono mine vaganti senza palle?

mi sa di si

e noi?

corpi (ini/oni non importa, pezzi di carne insomma)

ma con le palle.

dal che si evince
che da una congerie di caz--te
possono  emergere delle grandi verità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in estrema sintesi
> gli uomini sono mine vaganti senza palle?
> 
> mi sa di si
> ...


 Più sinteticamente ancora:
c'è chi sa prendere decisioni e chi no e la presenza di testicoli è assolutamente irrilevante.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più sinteticamente ancora:
> c'è chi sa prendere decisioni e chi no e la presenza di testicoli è assolutamente irrilevante.


Quoto!


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più sinteticamente ancora:
> c'è chi sa prendere decisioni e chi no e la presenza di testicoli è assolutamente irrilevante.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più sinteticamente ancora:
> c'è chi sa prendere decisioni e chi no e la presenza di testicoli è assolutamente irrilevante.


olè


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più sinteticamente ancora:
> c'è chi sa prendere decisioni e chi no e la presenza di testicoli è assolutamente irrilevante.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto!





moltimodi ha detto:


>


posso cacciarvi du ditini  negli occhi?

cosi...per amore


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> posso cacciarvi du ditini negli occhi?
> 
> cosi...per amore


 ..... lasciamolo decidere a moltimodi..... tanto c'e' tempo...... c'e' tempo


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Sti cazzi! Anche tu nuova nel forum


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sti cazzi! Anche tu nuova nel forum


 
si, iscritta fresca fresca


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

ma io volevo cacciare du diti neglio occhi..


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, iscritta fresca fresca


ma chi ,veronik?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io volevo cacciare du diti neglio occhi..


'petta che arrivi rock


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ..... lasciamolo decidere a moltimodi..... tanto c'e' tempo...... c'e' tempo


????


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 'petta che arrivi rock


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ????


manco io l'ho capita ma non volevo fare la figura della rincoglionita


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> manco io l'ho capita ma non volevo fare la figura della rincoglionita










rinco, lo sai che di là è arrivato rock?
che faccio?


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

ho segnalato le vostre intenzioni... tanto per dormire tranquilla


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Guarda hai fatto benissimo!

Io avrei fatto la stessa cosa


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ho segnalato le vostre intenzioni... tanto per dormire tranquilla


nuova nuova eh??


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ho segnalato le vostre intenzioni... tanto per dormire tranquilla



ah zorro
dormi tranquilla


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

brugolina ma che ti ho fatto? avverto una leggera ostilita'


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> brugolina ma che ti ho fatto? avverto una leggera ostilita'


 
ma scherzi? io mi relaziono molto meglio coi vecchi


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scherzi? io mi relaziono molto meglio coi vecchi


 contenta tu


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ho segnalato le vostre intenzioni... tanto per dormire tranquilla


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ho segnalato le vostre intenzioni... tanto per dormire tranquilla


veronk mi fili?

hai segnalato davvero?


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

ciao miciolina... proprio te volevo evitare.... 


P.S.   ho segnalato la vostra simpatia


----------



## Old secretary (13 Luglio 2009)

in tutto questo caos volevo dare ragione a Persa, tanto per cambiare! ovvero,la presenza di testicoli è veramente irrilevante!
L'ho sentito di nuovo ieri sera e mi ha ribadito il suo concetto di "non ho mai visto una come te mi blocchi il respiro quando ti guardo" MA "ho già la ragazza e ho la mia occasione di essere felice".
Bene.
Senza palle.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> in tutto questo caos volevo dare ragione a Persa, tanto per cambiare! ovvero,la presenza di testicoli è veramente irrilevante!
> L'ho sentito di nuovo ieri sera e mi ha ribadito il suo concetto di "non ho mai visto una come te mi blocchi il respiro quando ti guardo" MA "ho già la ragazza e ho la mia occasione di essere felice".
> Bene.
> Senza palle.


 
ma perchè senza palle scusa??
proprio non vi capisco.
senza palle perchè nonostante tu gli faccia battere il cuore vuole stare con la sua donna?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> in tutto questo caos volevo dare ragione a Persa, tanto per cambiare! ovvero,la presenza di testicoli è veramente irrilevante!
> L'ho sentito di nuovo ieri sera e mi ha ribadito il suo concetto di "non ho mai visto una come te mi blocchi il respiro quando ti guardo" MA "ho già la ragazza e ho la mia occasione di essere felice".
> Bene.
> Senza palle.


Guarda a me sinceramente riconferma solo l'impressione iniziale: è un paraculo che te la conta, ma quel che èp peggio è che tu te la VUOI BERE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dove stanno quindi le palle?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ciao miciolina... proprio te volevo evitare....
> 
> 
> P.S.   ho segnalato la vostra simpatia


e perchè mi vuoi evitare?

perchè di là ho scritto che ho voglia di un litighino?


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e perchè mi vuoi evitare?
> 
> perchè di là ho scritto che ho voglia di un litighino?


 si


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Mi mancano più di 10 anni ai 40 ma mi hai appena spaventata...


Ma no dai...ogni età ha le sue! Per esempio...se io incrocio una 50enne stile Monica Guerritore...perdo la tesra! Ostenta una sicurezza e una consapevolezza da brivido! Mi impensierisco se incrocio una 40enne che vuole fare le vent'enne...poi dai...insomma...se io mi guardo indietro vedo che a 30 ero pronto a combattere per cose...che oggi mi sembrano cose inutili e stupide. Penso che l'importante sia riuscire a vivere bene ogni stagione della propria vita...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ciao miciolina... proprio te volevo evitare....
> 
> 
> P.S.   ho segnalato la vostra simpatia


ma il tred del rimming non è di la?


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma il tred del rimming non è di la?


già detta io racchia copiona


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> già detta io racchia copiona


ma dai?
 che non c'avevo voglia di leggere tutto


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai?
> che non c'avevo voglia di leggere tutto


 
però il mio era riferito al calimero


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè senza palle scusa??
> proprio non vi capisco.
> senza palle perchè nonostante tu gli faccia battere il cuore vuole stare con la sua donna?


E da quel che ho letto qui...non ho ancora ben capito cosa significhi..essere senza palle. Ma sincerissimamente sarei stufo di vedere l'universo femminile rimproverare sempre questo concetto a noi uomini! Anche a me il tipo sembra sincero e onesto. Insomma dice: " Mi piaci, vorrei, ma non posso, non me la sento!"....Visto? Allora perchè uno non vuole lasciare la donna con la quale è già impegnato allora è senza palle...incredibile. Cioè aver palle significa avere il coraggio di abbandonare chi ci ama?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stupefacente!!! Per me quelli senza palle sono quelli che ti dicono di essere liberissimi...una s'innamora...e magari dopo mesi...scopre...che il suo nuovo uomo...è sposato!!! Cavoli questo per me è non aver palle!!!


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E da quel che ho letto qui...non ho ancora ben capito cosa significhi..essere senza palle. Ma sincerissimamente sarei stufo di vedere l'universo femminile rimproverare sempre questo concetto a noi uomini! *Anche a me il tipo sembra sincero e onesto. Insomma dice: " Mi piaci, vorrei, ma non posso, non me la sento!"....Visto? Allora perchè uno non vuole lasciare la donna con la quale è già impegnato allora è senza palle...incredibile. Cioè aver palle significa avere il coraggio di abbandonare chi ci ama?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti quoto lord


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti quoto lord


quoto la racchia che quota il piccolo lord


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E da quel che ho letto qui...non ho ancora ben capito cosa significhi..essere senza palle. Ma sincerissimamente sarei stufo di vedere l'universo femminile rimproverare sempre questo concetto a noi uomini! Anche a me il tipo sembra sincero e onesto. Insomma dice: " Mi piaci, vorrei, ma non posso, non me la sento!"....Visto? Allora perchè uno non vuole lasciare la donna con la quale è già impegnato allora è senza palle...incredibile. Cioè aver palle significa avere il coraggio di abbandonare chi ci ama?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma le vere palle non sarebbero quelle di non tradire?

E comunque io tutti questi uomini che DA SUBITO dicono che non lascerebbero mai la moglie non li ho mai conosciuti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (né , a maggior ragione,  li avrei frequentati...)


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Non vedo però la necessità di fare il lumacone a tutti i costi. Chi è felicemente accompagnato/a, in genere non lancia l'amo sperando che qualche pesciolino abbocchi. Non è questione di attributi, o di coraggio, ma di maturità.
Il discorso dovrebbe valere per tutti coloro che abbiano superato i sedici anni.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Ecco, Iris l'ha detto meglio!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non vedo però la necessità di fare il lumacone a tutti i costi. Chi è felicemente accompagnato/a, in genere non lancia l'amo sperando che qualche pesciolino abbocchi. Non è questione di attributi, o di coraggio, ma di maturità.
> Il discorso dovrebbe valere per tutti coloro che abbiano superato i sedici anni.










































chi ha perso 2 eurini?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto la racchia che quota il piccolo lord




























  come sai che sono piccolo????


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> come sai che sono piccolo????


non ho manie di grandezza


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

noi siamo piccoli
ma cresceremo
e allora virgola
ce la vedremo
chiusa parentesi
riporto sei
noi siamo piccoli ma dateci del lei


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma le vere palle non sarebbero quelle di non tradire?
> 
> E comunque io tutti questi uomini che DA SUBITO dicono che non lascerebbero mai la moglie non li ho mai conosciuti
> 
> ...


Ma insomma parliamoci chiaro da come la conosco io la faccenda! Io non ammetterei MAI di aver tradito neanche difronte alla corte marziale. Direi che io non ho MAI voluto curiosare troppo nella vita "intima" della mia compagna per paura di scoprire cose che non capisco o che non mi piacciono. Non ho mai permesso a nulla e nessuno di indagare nella mia vita privata. Quindi sai, ho visto persone millantare tradimenti solo per ferire l'altro, persone "integerrime" scagliare montagne di sassi contro presunte traditrici...per poi scoprire che erano loro...i primi a tradire. ( Come sai un ladro teme sempre di essere derubato). Io non ti dico che non lascerei mai la moglie per te. Ti dico solo: "Sono un uomo sposato!". Così sai che cosa posso offrirti e cosa no. Se io lascio mia moglie, sarà solo per starmene FINALMENTE da solo. ( con tutte le fidanzate che vuoi), ma di fare coppia...non se ne parla più....

Fin'ora chi ho visto lasciare la moglie è caduto da cavallo come la superbia...illuso dal fatto che con un'altra donna lui sarebbe stato diverso...Facile vedere la luce nella 30enne agguerrita single...e non tenere mai conto di chi lava, stira, pulisce...facile...

Se solo avessi ascoltato quella che mi diceva...che sono Marvin di Qualcosa è cambiato...o che sono...Harry Sanborn di Tutto può succedere...se solo le avessi dato ascolto...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non vedo però la necessità di fare il lumacone a tutti i costi. Chi è felicemente accompagnato/a, in genere non lancia l'amo sperando che qualche pesciolino abbocchi. Non è questione di attributi, o di coraggio, ma di maturità.
> Il discorso dovrebbe valere per tutti coloro che abbiano superato i sedici anni.


Ma se sei come me...l'amo lo lanci sempre...è una questione di rapporto con te stesso: hai sempre bisogno di conferme! Hai bisogno di sentirti che sei ancora capace di sedurre...capisci? Infatti quello che io rimprovero a mia moglie è il fatto di essere divenuta una governante pantofolaia...ma se per lei va bene così...chi se ne frega?? Accetto di essere immaturo e insicuro. Poi ovvio...se io flirto con una e mi accorgo che si sta innamorando...taglio corto...per carità di Dio...non esiste nulla al mondo peggio di una donna innamorata...non si ferma davanti a niente...incredibile!!! I miei comunque sono sempre stati giochetti innocenti tra adulteri consenzienti...senza nessun strascico doloroso...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma parliamoci chiaro da come la conosco io la faccenda! Io non ammetterei MAI di aver tradito neanche difronte alla corte marziale. Direi che io non ho MAI voluto curiosare troppo nella vita "intima" della mia compagna per paura di scoprire cose che non capisco o che non mi piacciono. Non ho mai permesso a nulla e nessuno di indagare nella mia vita privata. Quindi sai, ho visto persone millantare tradimenti solo per ferire l'altro, persone "integerrime" scagliare montagne di sassi contro presunte traditrici...per poi scoprire che erano loro...i primi a tradire. ( Come sai un ladro teme sempre di essere derubato). Io non ti dico che non lascerei mai la moglie per te. Ti dico solo: "Sono un uomo sposato!". Così sai che cosa posso offrirti e cosa no. Se io lascio mia moglie, sarà solo per starmene FINALMENTE da solo. ( con tutte le fidanzate che vuoi), ma di fare coppia...non se ne parla più....
> 
> Fin'ora chi ho visto lasciare la moglie è caduto da cavallo come la superbia...illuso dal fatto che con un'altra donna lui sarebbe stato diverso...*Facile vedere la luce nella 30enne agguerrita single...e non tenere mai conto di chi lava, stira, pulisce...facile...*
> 
> *Se solo avessi ascoltato quella che mi diceva...che sono Marvin di Qualcosa è cambiato...o che sono...Harry Sanborn di Tutto può succedere...se solo le avessi dato ascolto*...


Basta abituarsi a lavare, stirare, pulire... niente di così drammatico, a dir la verità, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa diceva??? Sono curioso...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Basta abituarsi a lavare, stirare, pulire... niente di così drammatico, a dir la verità, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fu la mia testimone di nozze...riottosa come non mai...durante il pranzo c'incontrammo in bagno...e mi baciò...sussurandomi all'orecchio..." Cosa cazzo hai fatto lazzarone...ti conosco...tu non sarai mai fedele...lazzarone...io ti conosco dal liceo...lazzarone!"...questo diceva!

Mio caro ci sono mogli...che per loro la vita è a, b, c. Tu dalle quello sempre e comunque...e loro non invieranno casini. 

Ma occhio...magari lei ha una vita segreta di cui non so nulla...


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> *Fu la mia testimone di nozze...riottosa come non mai...durante il pranzo c'incontrammo in bagno...e mi baciò...sussurandomi all'orecchio..." Cosa cazzo hai fatto lazzarone...ti conosco...tu non sarai mai fedele...lazzarone...io ti conosco dal liceo...lazzarone!"...questo diceva!*
> 
> Mio caro ci sono mogli...che per loro la vita è a, b, c. Tu dalle quello sempre e comunque...e loro non invieranno casini.
> 
> Ma occhio...magari lei ha una vita segreta di cui non so nulla...


bel popò di puttanino...


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Ma che gli farai alle donne!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma che gli farai alle donne!!!

















quel lazzarone!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Lazzarone che concupisce donne riottose.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Lazzarone che concupisce donne riottose.


 
sembra il titolo di in un film osè


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bel popò di puttanino...


Ma come ti permetti??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  p  ensa che ho dovuto combattere con lei dal 1982 al 2001...robe da non credere...


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sembra il titolo di in un film osè


Non me lo dire...so tutta un foco.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma poi hai ceduto?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non me lo dire...so tutta un foco.


ot 
anche da te c'è un bel freschino?


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> anche da te c'è un bel freschino?


 Un caldaccio, secco però


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Fu la mia testimone di nozze...riottosa come non mai...durante il pranzo c'incontrammo in bagno...e mi baciò...sussurandomi all'orecchio..." Cosa cazzo hai fatto lazzarone...ti conosco...tu non sarai mai fedele...lazzarone...io ti conosco dal liceo...lazzarone!"...questo diceva!
> 
> *Mio caro ci sono mogli...che per loro la vita è a, b, c. Tu dalle quello sempre e comunque...e loro non invieranno casini. *
> 
> Ma occhio...*magari lei ha una vita segreta di cui non so nulla...*


 quella è la d... l'opzione segreta! Quando c'è, vanno a barrarla fuori casa... e continuano a non inviare casini.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma che gli farai alle donne!!!


Vuoi che te lo dica?? Con estrema sincerità?
Innanzittutto sono un maestro indiscusso nel dire a loro la cosa più sbagliata nel momento più sbagliato! Sono così curioso del loro mondo...che non sai...leggo un mucchio di riviste femminili...e discuto con loro di tante cose...forse le spavento...perchè se una mi interessa...sta qua anzichè essere messa a suo agio...viene sondata cellula per cellula...e inizio a chiederti...perchè sei così...perchè sei colà??? Come mai questo o quello o quell'altro??? 

So che io come persona devo tutto alle donne. Tutto. 

In poche parole...le...stresso...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più sinteticamente ancora:
> c'è chi sa prendere decisioni e chi no e la presenza di testicoli è assolutamente irrilevante.


 quoto. 
e aggiungo che non si dovrebbe accettare meno di quello che ci basta: ce l'ho con te secretary: vuoi un uomo con le palle e che prenda le decisioni? segui le rules, vivi la tua vita, dopo aver lasciato il tuo ragazzo, e aspetta. Arriverà una persona che valga la pena. Sappi che questo significa anche un delicato equilibrio per le lotte di potere di coppia, ma ne vale la pena (per me).
Se sei tu a decidere... non puoi sperare che DOPO siano loro a cambiare!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quoto.
> e aggiungo che non si dovrebbe accettare meno di quello che ci basta: ce l'ho con te secretary: vuoi un uomo con le palle e che prenda le decisioni? *segui le rules*, vivi la tua vita, dopo aver lasciato il tuo ragazzo, e aspetta. Arriverà una persona che valga la pena. Sappi che questo significa anche un delicato equilibrio per le lotte di potere di coppia, ma ne vale la pena (per me).
> Se sei tu a decidere... non puoi sperare che DOPO siano loro a cambiare!


 
ah che soddisfazioni mi da' il mio tesoro


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè senza palle scusa??
> proprio non vi capisco.
> senza palle perchè nonostante tu gli faccia battere il cuore vuole stare con la sua donna?


 bè, se fosse onesto il suo discorso sarebbe un senza palle, perchè una relazione di 6 mesi che già presenta un cedimento emozionale la archivi e vai oltre!! che vuol dire 'la mia occasione di essere felice'??? PAURA!
Se lui fosse onesto nelle sue dichiarazioni è un uomo che non ha il coraggio di vivere delle emozioni importanti in un contesto plausibile. 
Se invece fosse sposato e con due figli direi che le sue parole sono corrette e lui ha il coraggio di mantenere una scelta fatta.
Il contorno conta e pure tanto!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma parliamoci chiaro da come la conosco io la faccenda! Io non ammetterei MAI di aver tradito neanche difronte alla corte marziale. Direi che io non ho MAI voluto curiosare troppo nella vita "intima" della mia compagna per paura di scoprire cose che non capisco o che non mi piacciono. Non ho mai permesso a nulla e nessuno di indagare nella mia vita privata. Quindi sai, ho visto persone millantare tradimenti solo per ferire l'altro, persone "integerrime" scagliare montagne di sassi contro presunte traditrici...per poi scoprire che erano loro...i primi a tradire. ( Come sai un ladro teme sempre di essere derubato). Io non ti dico che non lascerei mai la moglie per te. Ti dico solo: "Sono un uomo sposato!". Così sai che cosa posso offrirti e cosa no. Se io lascio mia moglie, sarà solo per starmene FINALMENTE da solo. ( con tutte le fidanzate che vuoi), ma di fare coppia...non se ne parla più....
> 
> Fin'ora chi ho visto lasciare la moglie è caduto da cavallo come la superbia...*illuso dal fatto che con un'altra donna lui sarebbe stato diverso*...Facile vedere la luce nella 30enne agguerrita single...e non tenere mai conto di chi lava, stira, pulisce...facile...
> 
> Se solo avessi ascoltato quella che mi diceva...che sono Marvin di Qualcosa è cambiato...o che sono...Harry Sanborn di Tutto può succedere...se solo le avessi dato ascolto...


sottolineo un concetto importante: chi fa una rinuncia grossa come quella di lasciare una donna e una famiglia per una situazione analoga si illude di essere lui per primo diverso in un'altra relazione.
La vita ci insegna che invece scegliamo un tipo di compagno sempre simile e che questo comporta che alla fine la storia si ripeta.
Se invece si lascia il compagno perchè lo si ritiene inadeguato e senza avere il paracadute, allora si fa una scelta consapevole che ci cambia dentro, modificando il parametro con cui cerchiamo un compagno e portandoci a scegliere per il futuro qualcuno di più giusto.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma poi hai ceduto?


Spaccata in due cn un'asciata. Ma come perdinci...finisci col culo per terra per casini in cui ti sei cacciata da sola...mi faccio in 4 per trovarti un lavoro...hai una figlia da mantenere...ecc..ecc...e t'incazzi perchè il lavoro non è secondo le tue aspettative??? Mi è crollato il mondo in testa: mi sono detto: " ma che cazzo perdo il mio tempo con sta qua?"...e l'ho mandata a fare in culo.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Spaccata in due cn un'asciata. *Ma come perdinci...finisci col culo per terra per casini in cui ti sei cacciata da sola...mi faccio in 4 per trovarti un lavoro...hai una figlia da mantenere...ecc..ecc...e t'incazzi perchè il lavoro non è secondo le tue aspettative*??? Mi è crollato il mondo in testa: mi sono detto: " ma che cazzo perdo il mio tempo con sta qua?"...e l'ho mandata a fare in culo.


e non ti ha dato manco una slinguazzata?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah che soddisfazioni mi da' il mio tesoro
























  signora maestra!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sottolineo un concetto importante: chi fa una rinuncia grossa come quella di lasciare una donna e una famiglia per una situazione analoga si illude di essere lui per primo diverso in un'altra relazione.
> La vita ci insegna che invece scegliamo un tipo di compagno sempre simile e che questo comporta che alla fine la storia si ripeta.
> Se invece si lascia il compagno perchè lo si ritiene inadeguato e senza avere il paracadute, allora si fa una scelta consapevole che ci cambia dentro, modificando il parametro con cui cerchiamo un compagno e portandoci a scegliere per il futuro qualcuno di più giusto.


No! Ho un'amica psichiatra. Che fa pure terapia di coppia. Dice che ognuno di noi è quello che è e non cambia. In ogni relazione inconsciamente portiamo dentro sempre le stesse dinamiche. Se non accettiamo che il nostro compagno per amore o con amore...sappia sempre porci in discussione...c'illudiamo che la nuova persona vedrà in noi cose diverse. All'inizio è facile recitare la parte di ciò che non siamo. Ma poi? Poi? Per me è proprio la convivenza che schiaccia la coppia!!!

Comunque concordo...difatto...io mi sono sempre innamorato di donne incasinate e tristi. ( con tutti i casini che ne conseguono)...non mi piacciono le donne tutte superficiali...il cui grande dolore è un'unghia spezzata.


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No! Ho un'amica psichiatra. Che fa pure terapia di coppia. Dice che ognuno di noi è quello che è e non cambia. In ogni relazione inconsciamente portiamo dentro sempre le stesse dinamiche. Se non accettiamo che il nostro compagno per amore o con amore...sappia sempre porci in discussione...c'illudiamo che la nuova persona vedrà in noi cose diverse. All'inizio è facile recitare la parte di ciò che non siamo. Ma poi? Poi? Per me è proprio la convivenza che schiaccia la coppia!!!
> 
> Comunque concordo...difatto...io mi sono sempre innamorato di donne incasinate e tristi. ( con tutti i casini che ne conseguono)...non mi piacciono le donne tutte superficiali...il cui grande dolore è un'unghia spezzata.


 
Immaginavo....un uomo intelligente e dinamico non si accontenta di bellle e sceme...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e non ti ha dato manco una slinguazzata?


Vediamo...si...ma fu la mia prima ragazza...che mi lasciò perchè sua madre aveva deciso che un altro era un partito migliore per lei ( poi...eheheheeheh...negli anni la situazione si capovolse..eheheheeh), ma non siamo mai stati capaci di stare lontani...ricordo un anno da capogiro...in cui convivemmo insieme...( studenti universitari)...poi lei si sposò...io pure...ogni tanto uscivamo insieme...ma che caspita...non si mettono in rete...le robe intime...private...le sconcezze...cavoli..mi fai arrossire...


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo...si...ma fu la mia prima ragazza...che mi lasciò perchè sua madre aveva deciso che un altro era un partito migliore per lei ( poi...eheheheeheh...negli anni la situazione si capovolse..eheheheeh), ma non siamo mai stati capaci di stare lontani...ricordo un anno da capogiro...in cui convivemmo insieme...( studenti universitari)...poi lei si sposò...io pure...ogni tanto uscivamo insieme...ma che caspita...non si mettono in rete...le robe intime...private...le sconcezze...cavoli..mi fai arrossire...


 
ah..ma allora sei proprio del secolo scorso...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Immaginavo....un uomo intelligente e dinamico non si accontenta di bellle e sceme...


Ti dico una cosa: lavorai sei mesi...per portarmi fuori una bellissima...ebbene arrivammo al dunque...ebbene vi dico...che...una lastra di marmo era più calorosa. Anzi...più parlava più diventava brutta ai miei occhi...più mi trattenevo dal dirle..." Ma taci...taci...che sei una cretina...." Da lì imparai dove e che cosa guardare. Se solo le donne sapessero come noi uomini non vediamo quelle imperfezioni che voi vedete come disastri...anzi...ho sempre notato...che le non belle ( non sarei mai capace di dire brutta ad una donna), investono maggiormente su altri campi...e pare impossibile...le conosci...e diventano in un batter d'occhio le persone più interessanti della terra!!! 

Così ok...anche a letto...proprio quelle a cui i miei amici...non davano una scarpa bucata...erano passionalissime...

Io sono attratto soprattutto dalla personalità di una donna...

Ok...ok...ok...il pisello...dalle vent'enni...ok...ok...ma se poi a letto sono imbranate??? Che me ne faccio???


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> ah..ma allora sei proprio del secolo scorso...


Dipende...di una cosa ti do atto! Sai come ho avuto la fortuna di girare il mondo...mi sono reso conto che il mio paesello...è indietro di 50 anni rispetto...che so...Milano. Ma prova tu se riesci a fare uscire una persona dalla propria mentalità...prova tu...se ci riesci...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> ah..ma allora sei proprio del secolo scorso...


miss viperett


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

*spot non autorizzato*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa: lavorai sei mesi...per portarmi fuori una bellissima...ebbene arrivammo al dunque...ebbene vi dico...che...una lastra di marmo era più calorosa. Anzi...più parlava più diventava brutta ai miei occhi...più mi trattenevo dal dirle..." Ma taci...taci...che sei una cretina...." Da lì imparai dove e che cosa guardare. Se solo le donne sapessero come noi uomini non vediamo quelle imperfezioni che voi vedete come disastri...anzi...ho sempre notato...che le non belle ( non sarei mai capace di dire brutta ad una donna), investono maggiormente su altri campi...e pare impossibile...le conosci...e diventano in un batter d'occhio le persone più interessanti della terra!!!
> 
> Così ok...anche a letto...proprio quelle a cui i miei amici...non davano una scarpa bucata...erano passionalissime...
> 
> ...


PROMOTION!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> PROMOTION!!!


Per me è un onore immenso...ottenere la tua approvazione...mentre i miei guai inizierebbero se ti avessi contro...non hai certo peli sulla lingua te...e non ti fai mancare niente...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Per me è un onore immenso...ottenere la tua approvazione...mentre i miei guai inizierebbero se ti avessi contro...non hai certo peli sulla lingua te...e non ti fai mancare niente...


un altro che s'intimidisce?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> *Spaccata in due cn un'asciata*. Ma come perdinci...finisci col culo per terra per casini in cui ti sei cacciata da sola...mi faccio in 4 per trovarti un lavoro...hai una figlia da mantenere...ecc..ecc...e t'incazzi perchè il lavoro non è secondo le tue aspettative??? Mi è crollato il mondo in testa: mi sono detto: " ma che cazzo perdo il mio tempo con sta qua?"...e l'ho mandata a fare in culo.









Mi sto sentendo male! Lordprinceton sei il mio nuovo mito


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sto sentendo male! Lordprinceton sei il mio nuovo mito


 non provarci racchietta. L'ho visto prima io.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> non provarci racchietta. L'ho visto prima io.


ha detto che una debole per me, racchie. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Andate a cacciare di là


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sto sentendo male! Lordprinceton sei il mio nuovo mito





Iris2 ha detto:


> non provarci racchietta. L'ho visto prima io.





Asudem ha detto:


> ha detto che una debole per me, racchie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vi siete perse questo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=624296&postcount=17


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi siete perse questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lapidiamolo!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sto sentendo male! Lordprinceton sei il mio nuovo mito


 Una volta non le spaccava la mascella con un calcio rotante?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una volta non le spaccava la mascella con un calcio rotante?


O le mollava sul letto invitandole ad andarsene senza neanche aver goduto dell' amplesso


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O le mollava sul letto invitandole ad andarsene senza neanche aver goduto dell' amplesso


 Vero...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero...


Dai abbassa le mutande che ne parliamo...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai abbassa le mutande che ne parliamo...


 Sono alle caviglie...


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono alle caviglie...


ma tirale subito su


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tirale subito su


 che modi!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi siete perse questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sapevo...lo sapevo che andava a finire...così...me lo sentivo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Lo sapevo...lo sapevo che andava a finire...così...me lo sentivo...


Hai scritto una cosa indecente.

Se poi sei il lord a cui alludono ...forse ricordi anche che credo che ci siano limiti ben netti.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa indecente.
> 
> Se poi sei il lord a cui alludono ...forse ricordi anche che credo che ci siano limiti ben netti.


Non capisco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se mi spieghi...
Parliamone...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non capisco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La frae sulla bambina (tua figlia) è insopportabile.
Tra l'altro dimostra il voler ignorare che se un/una bambino/a è seduttivo è perché lo ha appreso e ne ha necessità.

Le battute di altri alludevano a un vecchio utente.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La frae sulla bambina (tua figlia) è insopportabile.
> Tra l'altro dimostra il voler ignorare che se un/una bambino/a è seduttivo è perché lo ha appreso e ne ha necessità.
> 
> Le battute di altri alludevano a un vecchio utente.


Ancora con sta storia degli alias dei nick e dei cloni...ma mamma mia...
Perchè è insopportabile? Perchè? Ma perchè voi adulti tagliate sempre le ali ai bambini? Per lei "sedurre" è ottenere una gita a Gardaland...cosa ti credevi??? Robe...sconcie???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ancora con sta storia degli alias dei nick e dei cloni...ma mamma mia...
> Perchè è insopportabile? Perchè? Ma perchè voi adulti tagliate sempre le ali ai bambini? Per lei "sedurre" è ottenere una gita a Gardaland...cosa ti credevi??? Robe...sconcie???


La gita (come qualunque altra cosa) o tu ritieni che sia giusto fargliela vivere e allora gliela permetti oppure non la ritieni giusta e non gliela concedi.
E la tua opinione può essere condizionata dall'educazione nel chiedere, ma non certo dall'essere compiaciuto di vederla usare modi affettuosi e seduttivi per vedere (come dicevi di là) la sua scarsa autostima e vedere al contrario esaltato il tuo potere.
Il tutto salvaguardando la dignità tua e di tua figlia.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La gita (come qualunque altra cosa) o tu ritieni che sia giusto fargliela vivere e allora gliela permetti oppure non la ritieni giusta e non gliela concedi.
> E la tua opinione può essere condizionata dall'educazione nel chiedere, ma non certo dall'essere compiaciuto di vederla usare modi affettuosi e seduttivi per vedere (come dicevi di là) la sua scarsa autostima e vedere al contrario esaltato il tuo potere.
> Il tutto salvaguardando la dignità tua e di tua figlia.


E chi sono io...per decidere cosa è giusto o ingiusto per lei? Chi sono? Sono forse il suo padrone? Quante volte lei ha proposto a me cose nuove e ignote e mi ha spinto ad aprire i miei orizzonti? Guarda eh...che i figli possono essere molto terapeutici...ti liberano da tante cose! Perchè dici che ha scarsa autostima? Non ti capisco. 
Quale potere??? Pensi che si educhi con il potere? O con l'autorevolezza??? Con il potere? 

Parliamoci chiaro: io ho visto donne perfettamente consapevoli del loro "potenziale" e di saperlo usare con saggezza. Sanno come farsi rispettare. Queste sono vincenti. Altre non essere consapevoli del loro "potenziale" ma di scoprirlo grazie a noi uomini. ( come dire se vuoi puoi anche tu). Altre infine...schiacciate dalla mancanza di fiducia in sè stesse...consegnare la loro vita in mano ad un carnefice. 

Poi ho visto anche uomini perdere la testa difronte a piccoli smignottamenti. 

Ho visto pure donne senza scrupoli, che pur di soddisfare un loro capriccio, hanno rovinato famiglie. 

Questo mia cara è il teatrino della vita che si ripete con estrema ostinazione. 

Io comunque trovo disdicevole e di pessimo gusto che tu abbia preso una mia espressione scritta in un certo contesto...( commento ad un libro) e usata deliberatamente per screditarmi in un altro. 

Comunque sia contenta tu...contenti tutti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E chi sono io...per decidere cosa è giusto o ingiusto per lei? Chi sono? Sono forse il suo padrone? Quante volte lei ha proposto a me cose nuove e ignote e mi ha spinto ad aprire i miei orizzonti? Guarda eh...che i figli possono essere molto terapeutici...ti liberano da tante cose! Perchè dici che ha scarsa autostima? Non ti capisco.
> Quale potere??? Pensi che si educhi con il potere? O con l'autorevolezza??? Con il potere?
> 
> Parliamoci chiaro: io ho visto donne perfettamente consapevoli del loro "potenziale" e di saperlo usare con saggezza. Sanno come farsi rispettare. Queste sono vincenti. Altre non essere consapevoli del loro "potenziale" ma di scoprirlo grazie a noi uomini. ( come dire se vuoi puoi anche tu). Altre infine...schiacciate dalla mancanza di fiducia in sè stesse...consegnare la loro vita in mano ad un carnefice.
> ...


Chi sei tu??????????????
Il padre!!!
M sembra così evidente che un adulto (e genitore) debba sapere meglio di un bambino quel che è giusto fare che non sarebbe neanche da spiegare.
Questo non significa che un bambino non sia portatore di idee, ma che non si deve dire no e poi farsi convincere da atteggiamenti seduttivi e di questo tu parlavi.
Così come tu hai parlato di scarsa autostima delle donne seduttive e implicitamente di potere dell'uomo se è colui che concede.
Del resto ribadisci questa tua concezione dicendo che c'è chi sa usare il suo potenziale o no.

Guarda che qui non si sta facendo nessuna lotta di potere, neppure intellettuale, qui ci si confronta e lo si fa sulle cose che si dicono, in qualunque contesto escano.
Comprendo che è difficile accettare che cose che appaiono piccole possano essere rivelatrici di un atteggiamento mentale di cui magari non si è consapevoli.
Se ci vuoi riflettere, bene, se no ...non ho alcun interesse a fare una polemica.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi sei tu??????????????
> Il padre!!!
> M sembra così evidente che un adulto (e genitore) debba sapere meglio di un bambino quel che è giusto fare che non sarebbe neanche da spiegare.
> Questo non significa che un bambino non sia portatore di idee, ma che non si deve dire no e poi farsi convincere da atteggiamenti seduttivi e di questo tu parlavi.
> ...


Forse mi sono spiegato male. MA penso che: 
1) Un adulto presume di sapere cosa sia meglio per il figlio, difatto, tanti genitori riservano ai figli sofferenze atroci. ( che un bambino si dice: che male ho fatto io per avere genitori del genere)

2) Dopo il no, non ritratto. é interessante come lei riesca a prevenire il no, per tentare che diventi un si. Ripeto è il COME chiede. ( al di là della mia risposta). Ma sa bene che se NO è NO rimane. Ma dietro al NO ci devono sempre essere dei validissimi motivi. Reali e tanginbili. 

3) Scarsa autostima delle donne seduttive? Cosa dici? Da che mondo e mondo la seduzione è la cifra della donna. Tu la conquisti nella misura in cui lei si concede. Il potere che ha la donna sull'uomo è immenso. IMMENSO...se così non fosse...l'uomo non avrebbe mai negato alla donna tutti quei diritti...che poi lei ha dovuto conquistare con fatica e sudore. Insomma l'emancipazione femminile...non è stata na roba da poco. Basterebbe vedere in che condizioni versano le donne in certe società. Dove le uniche donne istruite ( e non a caso) sono le prostitute. Infatti in quelle società solo alle prostitute è concesso essere seduttive. 

Neanch'io voglio fare polemica...assolutamente...penso comunque che tu mi abbia ampiamente frainteso. 

Dimmi persa...se le donne non fossero seducenti...noi uomini le degneremmo di uno sguardo? 

Dimmi Persa...quanto si danno da fare le donne per essere seducenti? 

Sexy? Poco o tanto? 

Tante volte basta valorizzarsi un pochino...ma se una non ha fiducia nel suo potenziale seduttivo...si lascia andare...e diventa "non bella"...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male. MA penso che:
> 1) Un adulto presume di sapere cosa sia meglio per il figlio, difatto, tanti genitori riservano ai figli sofferenze atroci. ( che un bambino si dice: che male ho fatto io per avere genitori del genere)
> 
> 2) Dopo il no, non ritratto. é interessante come lei riesca a prevenire il no, per tentare che diventi un si. Ripeto è il COME chiede. ( al di là della mia risposta). Ma sa bene che se NO è NO rimane. Ma dietro al NO ci devono sempre essere dei validissimi motivi. Reali e tanginbili.
> ...


E allora fanne godere a tua figlia di questa emancipazione, insegnandole che non è solo attraverso posture seduttive, ma magari più con un certo modo di ragionare che può conquistare i suoi spazi...fin da piccola.

Che non ha bisogno di bugie per ottenere ciò che vuole, ma che anche se costa più fatica, anche a rischio di qualche NO in più, deve cercar di andar dritta verso ciò che vuole senza prendere comode scorciatoie...

Lord, davvero il potere delle donne è IMMENSO ma solo verso chi ne ha timore al punto da relegarle solo in certi ruoli, che non prevedono un confronto "alla pari", a 360°, ma che limitandosi alla fisicità, si pensa di poter meglio controllare (la fisicità la padroneggiamo meglio noi in genere, giusto?)

Ultimo, ma nn per importanza, il tuo primo punto:

Se fosse così, non ci sarebbero tante ragazzine che mirano a far le veline o ragazzi che sperano di far i calciatori...prendendo le scorciatoie...spinti spesso proprio da quei genitori che tu presupponi sappiano cosa è meglio per loro!


----------



## Old secretary (13 Luglio 2009)

Allora...premettendo che purtroppo non capisco quasi nulla del modo in cui scrive Lord, cerco comunque di rispondere a tutti i post con allusioni alla mia situazione.
Intanto io non sono una trentenne single che non sa stirare nè lavare etc. Vivo da sola da quando ne avevo 20 e sto abitando con il mio ragazzo da due anni.
Dico che questo fantomatico ragazzo sia senza palle perchè non si può continuare a prendere in giro una persona dicendole che "mi manca il fiato quando ti vedo" "ci si può innamorare di due persone contemporaneamente" etc etc e poi nascondersi e non farsi più sentire.
Senza palle perchè a 30 anni devi avere il coraggio delle tue azioni.
Senza palle perchè hai una storia di 6 mesi non un matrimonio con dei figli e non hai il coraggio (perchè è quello che gli manca) di chiudere questa relazione semestrale che sembra tanto sicura e comoda per provare con me.
Ecco perchè senza palle.
Perchè anche ieri sera mi sono tranquillamente collegata a msn con una mia amica e lui ha ricominciato a dirmi che solo a guardarmi sta male e quando allora gli dico dai vediamoci lui si fa prendere dall'ansia e mi stacca la linea perchè ha paura. Ecco perchè senza palle.
Mi chiedo perchè mi ha detto tutte quelle cose.
Perchè ha dovuto farmi sapere cosa sentiva per me se poi non ha le palle di mettere in pratica quello che nella sua testa vorrebbe?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Allora...premettendo che purtroppo non capisco quasi nulla del modo in cui scrive Lord, cerco comunque di rispondere a tutti i post con allusioni alla mia situazione.
> Intanto io non sono una trentenne single che non sa stirare nè lavare etc. Vivo da sola da quando ne avevo 20 e sto abitando con il mio ragazzo da due anni.
> Dico che questo fantomatico ragazzo sia senza palle perchè non si può continuare a prendere in giro una persona dicendole che "mi manca il fiato quando ti vedo" "ci si può innamorare di due persone contemporaneamente" etc etc e poi nascondersi e non farsi più sentire.
> Senza palle perchè a 30 anni devi avere il coraggio delle tue azioni.
> ...


Secretary, te lo dico con molto tanto affetto: NON attrribuire a lui i tuoi pensieri e non sperare che lui concretizzi le tue illusioni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiamale se vuoi, meschine prove di seduzione o ricerca di un anelito di romanticismo che la distanza e la infinitesimale possibilità di un concretarsi di un qualsiavoglia rapporto con te gli offre...rispetto alla concretezza della vita quotidiana che lui vede con la sua ragazza...NON CON TE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le palle le tien in serbo per quello, per le scelte di vita reale, a te riserva solo....altre palle!


----------



## Old secretary (13 Luglio 2009)

Si infatti ti dò pienamente ragione.
E ti dirò un'altra cosa: passi la prima sviolinata con dichiarazioni d'amore e passi anche il fatto che dopo si è tirato indietro,ma ieri sera mi ha fatto di nuovo la stessa cosa...prima tutto complimenti e cagate varie e poi attenzione di nuovo paura appena gli propongo di vederci e stacca la linea...
ECCO LA SECONDA VOLTA NON GLIELA PASSO. 
MI STA SCADENDO IL TIPO E SCADENDO ANCHE MOLTO A DIRE IL VERO.
Gli ho creduto la prima volta ma ora non gli credo nemmeno più.
Secondo me si è divertito a fare il grande conquistatore (a parole) ma col culo ben poggiato sul divano di comodo della ragazza.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Si infatti ti dò pienamente ragione.
> E ti dirò un'altra cosa: passi la prima sviolinata con dichiarazioni d'amore e passi anche il fatto che dopo si è tirato indietro,ma ieri sera mi ha fatto di nuovo la stessa cosa...prima tutto complimenti e cagate varie e poi attenzione di nuovo paura appena gli propongo di vederci e stacca la linea...
> ECCO LA SECONDA VOLTA NON GLIELA PASSO.
> MI STA SCADENDO IL TIPO E SCADENDO ANCHE MOLTO A DIRE IL VERO.
> ...


Magari ha interrotto proprio perchè lei gli ha chiesto con chi stesse chattando...o semplicemente si è avvicinata al cuor di leone che ha chiuso immediatamente tutto...


----------



## Old secretary (13 Luglio 2009)

si si proprio un cuor di leone cazzo!!! impavido contro ogni pericolo!!! gioca col rischio!!!
ma che se ne vada anche questo...ho altro a cui pensare che non sia star dietro ad uno che magari si fa le seghe sulle mie foto di facebook e pensa bene di dirmelo.....
Lasciamo perdere che stasera sono avvelenata!!!!
E scusate tutte le parole non esattamente gentili che uso,dovreste sentire dal vivo quando mi arrabbio come divento...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Allora...premettendo che purtroppo non capisco quasi nulla del modo in cui scrive Lord, cerco comunque di rispondere a tutti i post con allusioni alla mia situazione.
> Intanto io non sono una trentenne single che non sa stirare nè lavare etc. Vivo da sola da quando ne avevo 20 e sto abitando con il mio ragazzo da due anni.
> Dico che questo fantomatico ragazzo sia senza palle perchè non si può continuare a prendere in giro una persona dicendole che "mi manca il fiato quando ti vedo" "ci si può innamorare di due persone contemporaneamente" etc etc e poi nascondersi e non farsi più sentire.
> Senza palle perchè a 30 anni devi avere il coraggio delle tue azioni.
> ...



Secretary, questo non è senza palle, è NON INTERESSATO A TE.

Giocherella con l'idea, ma non abbastanza da avvicinarcisi!! LASSALO PERDE!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Luglio 2009)

In generale, stacchiamo tutti chat, msn e quant'altro. Sono mezzi pessimi.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (14 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E allora fanne godere a tua figlia di questa emancipazione, insegnandole che non è solo attraverso posture seduttive, ma magari più con un certo modo di ragionare che può conquistare i suoi spazi...fin da piccola.
> 
> Che non ha bisogno di bugie per ottenere ciò che vuole, ma che anche se costa più fatica, anche a rischio di qualche NO in più, deve cercar di andar dritta verso ciò che vuole senza prendere comode scorciatoie...
> 
> ...


Grazie...mi hai dato molti spunti di riflessione. Veramente. Poi ehm...per le "scorciatoie", posso dirti che per me l'astuzia, quella sana, è amica dell'intelligenza. Nella vita tante volte sono stato proprio come Ulisse nell'Odissea...come dire...una simpatica canaglia!!! Ulisse mi ha sempre affascinato...( poi ok...sul potere delle donne...guarda che casino si scatenò per Elena di *****, oppure guarda come il Battista ci rimise la testa...ecc...ecc...ecc..). Ma ricorda...io non so cosa sia meglio per mia figlia. Non lo so. Posso solo mostrarle che io vivo per determinati valori, ma nulla vieta che lei un giorno ci sputi sopra e dica..." Sei stato stupido, i miei valori sono meglio dei tuoi"....non a caso...non a caso...tutti quei giovani terroristi degli anni 70 uscivano da famiglie bene e non dalla classe operaia...non a caso!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (14 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secretary, te lo dico con molto tanto affetto: NON attrribuire a lui i tuoi pensieri e non sperare che lui concretizzi le tue illusioni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco è proprio così hai ragione!!! Ma se secretary si è innamorata...non si fermerà! Sai Fedi...a me è successo una volta sola...ma ti giuro che mi è salito il sangue alla testa, se una donna arriva a dirmi frasi così: " Sento che non sei felice con tua moglie" oppure " Che cosa ci fai ancora con quella?".....mi sale il sangue in testa...veramente...ma se secretary ha "deciso" di averlo a tutti i costi...vedrai non ci sarà santo che tenga!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (14 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Allora...premettendo che purtroppo non capisco quasi nulla del modo in cui scrive Lord, cerco comunque di rispondere a tutti i post con allusioni alla mia situazione.
> Intanto io non sono una trentenne single che non sa stirare nè lavare etc. Vivo da sola da quando ne avevo 20 e sto abitando con il mio ragazzo da due anni.
> Dico che questo fantomatico ragazzo sia senza palle perchè non si può continuare a prendere in giro una persona dicendole che "mi manca il fiato quando ti vedo" "ci si può innamorare di due persone contemporaneamente" etc etc e poi nascondersi e non farsi più sentire.
> Senza palle perchè a 30 anni devi avere il coraggio delle tue azioni.
> ...


Vedrò di migliorare il mio modo di scrivere. Non ho detto che una trent'enne single non sa badare a sè stessa è che...forse...non avendo che so un paio di marmocchi....ha più tempo...

Ma scusa: tu lascialo in pace. Ma sul serio.

E vedi cosa fa.

Insomma io non ho capito...vuoi cornificare il tuo ragazzo e non ci riesci??? 
Ma dai....che sei solo in cerca di un po' di evasione...
Non fossilizzarti...con tutti gli uomini che ci stanno in giro...proprio un indeciso sei andata a prenderti su???

Cosa dicono certi annunci??? " Astenersi perditempo indecisi "


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vedrò di migliorare il mio modo di scrivere. Non ho detto che una trent'enne single non sa badare a sè stessa è che...forse...non avendo che so un paio di marmocchi....ha più tempo...
> 
> Ma scusa: tu lascialo in pace. Ma sul serio.
> 
> ...


non ci posso credere.....sei oscar


----------



## Verena67 (14 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Grazie...mi hai dato molti spunti di riflessione. Veramente. Poi ehm...per le "scorciatoie", posso dirti che per me l'astuzia, quella sana, è amica dell'intelligenza. Nella vita tante volte sono stato proprio come Ulisse nell'Odissea...come dire...una simpatica canaglia!!! Ulisse mi ha sempre affascinato...( poi ok...sul potere delle donne...guarda che casino si scatenò per Elena di *****, oppure guarda come il *Battista ci rimise la testa...*ecc...ecc...ecc..). Ma ricorda...io non so cosa sia meglio per mia figlia. Non lo so. Posso solo mostrarle che io vivo per determinati valori, ma nulla vieta che lei un giorno ci sputi sopra e dica..." Sei stato stupido, i miei valori sono meglio dei tuoi"....non a caso...non a caso...tutti quei giovani terroristi degli anni 70 uscivano da famiglie bene e non dalla classe operaia...non a caso!!!


 
ma lui non era sedotto!!!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Da che mondo e mondo la seduzione è la cifra della donna.


 forse il punto è questo: per avere successo non è necessario essere seduttive e/o belle. 
questo messaggio dovrebbe passare, da padre... 
per far capire a lei che vale in quanto persona e non in quanto donna nè in quanto seduttiva...


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In generale, stacchiamo tutti chat, msn e quant'altro. Sono mezzi pessimi.


 
lascia perdere ..... ti incasinano la vita in poco tempo.....


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> lascia perdere ..... ti incasinano la vita in poco tempo.....


ma solo se uno se la vuol far incasinare dai , altrimenti no


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma solo se uno se la vuol far incasinare dai , altrimenti no


 cacchio ma io faccio due parole con un'amica che da tempo non vedevo e poi si finisce li 

secondo me chat msm o altro, a parte organizzar alla veloce un evento il resto è broccolaggio violento ....


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> cacchio ma io faccio due parole con un'amica che da tempo non vedevo e poi si finisce li
> 
> secondo me chat msm o altro, a parte organizzar alla veloce un evento il resto è broccolaggio violento ....


boh no , non condivido Zyppetto .
ho usato per anni chat , forum e community ... ma solo quando mi son voluta incasinare allora ho trovato broccoli per i miei denti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




per il resto amicizie e conoscienze , alcune trasformate in "reali", qualcuno ci provava e prendendo il due di picche spariva , qualcuno no e qualcuno non tacchinava nemmeno .


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse il punto è questo: per avere successo non è necessario essere seduttive e/o belle.
> questo messaggio dovrebbe passare, da padre...
> per far capire a lei che vale in quanto persona e non in quanto donna nè in quanto seduttiva...


E la madre in tutto questo?


----------



## Old secretary (14 Luglio 2009)

ma io finora ho usato msn per sentirmi con un'amica ogni sera, senza per forza stare al telefono finchè avevamo voce...
E' da pochi giorni appunto che è entrato anche lui nel mio elenco contatti...
Prima era solo per sentire i miei amici, quindi niente broccolaggio, anche perchè sono una di quelle persone che quando sono occupate tengono gli altri uomini molto a distanza (fino ad ora, a dire il vero,che lo vorrei più vicino possibile...)
Passerà comunque. Si è fatto sentire anche ieri, non è possibile,ma questa volta ho seguito le RULES, l'ho lasciato scrivere e scrivere senza rispondere... poi quando ha staccato la linea gli ho scritto un sms semplicissimo e assolutamente senza malizia per salutarlo. E lui ha iniziato a scrivermi sms e io di nuovo ad ignorarlo. Le Rules no?


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Luglio 2009)

ora ho capito il broccolare ....... ha problemi con il marito ! ha figli ..... ecco ehm mi defilo da signore perchè nun me piase la situasion, a parte ciò mi ha fatto piacere sentirla

la chat la uso poco (scoperta si e no 10 giorni fa...) perchè appunto serve a poco, non si posson svicerare grandi discorsi e questo per me è un gran limite

per me c'è gran differenza tra chat msn ed un forum 

appunto quando uno cerca quello se non lo trova si rivolge altrove e si dilegua in un sol secondo .......

devo dire che grazie al web anche io ho avuto modo di conoscere persone molto interessanti, e ti dirò di più, tali son rimaste .... amicizie dettate da qualcosa in comune o dal semplice sentirsi giornalmente su un forum.

non ho mai preso il web come rete per la pesca e nemmeno ora lo farò 

uff cmq tutto perchè son stufo e vorrei far altro .... cioè aver tra le braccia la mia lei, mi manca da bestia !  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cacchio ! .... or la chiamo


----------



## Old secretary (14 Luglio 2009)

voglio comprarmi il libro delle Rules...VERENA COME è IL TITOLO???


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

*Scusate*

ma in msn si accettano i contatti e di solito sono quelli che si conoscono mica gli sconosciuti che vogliono broccolare. O no?

ps idem per face


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> ma io finora ho usato msn per sentirmi con un'amica ogni sera, senza per forza stare al telefono finchè avevamo voce...
> E' da pochi giorni appunto che è entrato anche lui nel mio elenco contatti...
> Prima era solo per sentire i miei amici, quindi niente broccolaggio, anche perchè sono una di quelle persone che quando sono occupate tengono gli altri uomini molto a distanza (fino ad ora, a dire il vero,che lo vorrei più vicino possibile...)
> Passerà comunque. Si è fatto sentire anche ieri, non è possibile,ma questa volta ho seguito le RULES, l'ho lasciato scrivere e scrivere senza rispondere... poi quando ha staccato la linea gli ho scritto un sms semplicissimo e assolutamente senza malizia per salutarlo. E lui ha iniziato a scrivermi sms e io di nuovo ad ignorarlo. Le Rules no?


 
il tipo è caldo, se va all'attacco appena può


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma in msn si accettano i contatti e di solito sono quelli che si conoscono mica gli sconosciuti che vogliono broccolare. O no?
> 
> ps idem per face


 
certo, mica faccio la raccolta punti

msm mai usato ... la chat di fb da pochi giorni altrimenti solo mail e forum e pm 

si ma se broccolano le amiche ? o gli amici ? cosa fai li escludi a priori ? 

no, fai in modo da chairire senza mai dire


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si ma se broccolano le amiche ? o gli amici ? cosa fai li escludi a priori ?
> 
> no, fai in modo da chairire senza mai dire


I miei amici e le mie amiche non broccolano


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> I miei amici e le mie amiche non broccolano


si ma adesso parlavo in modo generico ..... un vecchia mica delle superiori appunto, non tutti, mica ho un harem


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si ma adesso parlavo in modo generico ..... un vecchia mica delle superiori appunto, non tutti, mica ho un harem




















  o  k ok... Con la fidanzata tutto ok Zyp?


----------



## Old secretary (14 Luglio 2009)

Non broccolano te forse,ma sicuramente broccoleranno in giro MK!!!!!
Su facebook devi accettare un'amicizia per poi poter ricevere messaggi da questo amico,quindi io accetto solo le persone che conosco e se, SE, tentano di broccolare semplicemente faccio finta di nulla. Chiudo la finestra di dialogo. L'indifferenza,quando si può,è l'arma migliore.
Su msn non sono sicura che serva l'autorizzazione,se ben mi ricordo per parlare con una persona basta avere il SUO indirizzo/nick, non serve che questa persona ti autorizzi... ma se gli rompi troppo la si può bloccare e fare in modo che non ti trovi più.

@ZYP: Caldo? cioè? c'ha voglia?


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Su msn non sono sicura che serva l'autorizzazione,se ben mi ricordo per parlare con una persona basta avere il SUO indirizzo/nick, non serve che questa persona ti autorizzi... ma se gli rompi troppo la si può bloccare e fare in modo che non ti trovi più.


Certo che sì, ma dò l'ok solo alle persone che conosco comunque...


----------



## Old secretary (14 Luglio 2009)

scusate ormai non ricordo più il punto di partenza di questo thread quindi potrei andare in OT... ma secondo me qualche problema nel fantastico rapporto di coppia semestrale questo tizio ce l'ha,se mi scrive... Ho capito che non è tradimento e che non ha nemmeno intenzione di parlare di tradire la sua ragazza, ma signori miei io non ci pensavo nemmeno a scrivere ad un altro i primi sei mesi della mia storia...e neanche dopo... avevo occhi solo per il mio ragazzo, lui era il più bello che avessi mai visto e anche ora che la nostra storia sta andando a rotoli faccio fatica a trovare uno che mi piaccia di più di quanto mi piacesse lui...


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Non broccolano te forse,ma sicuramente broccoleranno in giro MK!!!!!
> Su facebook devi accettare un'amicizia per poi poter ricevere messaggi da questo amico,quindi io accetto solo le persone che conosco e se, SE, tentano di broccolare semplicemente faccio finta di nulla. Chiudo la finestra di dialogo. L'indifferenza,quando si può,è l'arma migliore.
> Su msn non sono sicura che serva l'autorizzazione,se ben mi ricordo per parlare con una persona basta avere il SUO indirizzo/nick, non serve che questa persona ti autorizzi... ma se gli rompi troppo la si può bloccare e fare in modo che non ti trovi più.
> 
> @ZYP: Caldo? cioè? c'ha voglia?


 
bhè irei di si ! 

non molla la presa, cioè è sul pezzo, o meglio fa di tutto per arrivarci


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> scusate ormai non ricordo più il punto di partenza di questo thread quindi potrei andare in OT... ma secondo me qualche problema nel fantastico rapporto di coppia semestrale questo tizio ce l'ha,se mi scrive... Ho capito che non è tradimento e che non ha nemmeno intenzione di parlare di tradire la sua ragazza, ma signori miei io non ci pensavo nemmeno a scrivere ad un altro i primi sei mesi della mia storia...e neanche dopo... avevo occhi solo per il mio ragazzo, lui era il più bello che avessi mai visto e anche ora che la nostra storia sta andando a rotoli faccio fatica a trovare uno che mi piaccia di più di quanto mi piacesse lui...


 
uhmm questo qui se attacca appena può è perchè bene non va, oppure vuole aver un "amica" con cui giocare .... stai certa che prima o poi si espone, questione di tempo e di quanto tu lo lasci solo a scrivere 

guarda io son uscito con un altra ragazza per un periodo, veramente una bella ragazza...... ma cacchio come mi prende la signora non mi prende nessuno e quando dico nessuno così è !


----------



## Old lordpinceton (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quella è la d... l'opzione segreta! Quando c'è, vanno a barrarla fuori casa... e continuano a non inviare casini.


Ma se tu sapessi che casini sono successi...per aver detto una volta ad un amico..." Tu che parli tanto...torna a casa prima la sera...!" Da quel che successe...mi dissi..." Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito!"


----------



## Old lordpinceton (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci posso credere.....sei oscar


Wilde??? 
Ripeto...per me è un onore essere di tuo gradimento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> voglio comprarmi il libro delle Rules...VERENA COME è IL TITOLO???


 Le regole 

http://libreriarizzoli.corriere.it/...sherrie.aspx?au=FEIN+ELLEN;+SCHNEIDER+SHERRIE


----------



## Verena67 (14 Luglio 2009)

Se pero' leggi in inglese, Secretarty, ti consiglio la versione originale, piu' ricca e migliore su Amazon: THE COMPLETE BOOK OF RULES!


----------



## Old secretary (14 Luglio 2009)

Purtroppo no non leggo in inglese, quindi se vado alla Giunti e chiedo alla ragazza il Libro delle Regole immagino sappia di cosa sto parlando...
anche perchè appunto essendo donna la commessa magari se l'è letto anche lei...
Domani vado eh!!!!


----------

